# GNC products...good or bad?



## bsc14 (Apr 22, 2005)

GNC products...good or bad?    

I use GNC products for both protein and creatine.  I have read a lot of post saying that their products are low quality but I was always under the impression that they made a good product.

So I'm curious what you guys think and if there have been any studies on this kind of thing.

Thanks.


----------



## DDan16 (Apr 22, 2005)

They are fine, but they are expensive.  There are better brands for cheaper, check around online.  bulknutrition, 1fast400, ect...


----------



## Arnold (Apr 22, 2005)

DDan16 said:
			
		

> bulknutrition, 1fast400



same thing.


----------



## Dante (Apr 22, 2005)

agree


----------



## primus_122 (Apr 22, 2005)

I agree, I got their creatine pretty cheap and it lasted me a long time, ive tried their protien both chocolate and vanilla and it was terrible, they are also fine for vitamins, just shop around and use your head.


----------



## bio-chem (Apr 22, 2005)

everyone uses gnc at first, its how you get your feet wet. its time to move on when you feel the crunch in the wallet.  there is much cheaper and better tasting protien out there (optimum nutritions 100% whey) and much better creatines at lower prices try bulknutrition.com


----------



## footballmaniac (Apr 22, 2005)

See if you have a vitamin shoppe in your area. I got supps there a week ago for the first time and their prices are a lot cheaper than GNC. They have a 5 lb. tub of ON whey for $30 and since I don't have a credit card I need to buy from local dealers.


----------



## BiggerNstronger (Apr 22, 2005)

GNC is notorious for being EXPENSIVE and gimmicky (real word?).   Quality is usually just fine.


----------



## musclepump (Apr 22, 2005)

Occasionally GNC has good sales. Just remember NEVER EVER buy anything there at retail price. And I don't mean just retail price, I mean THEIR retail price. Unless it has a third markdown, it's too expensive


----------



## gococksDJS (Apr 22, 2005)

I clean GNC out every 6 months or so when their out of date stuff is cheap and it's gold card week.


----------



## musclepump (Apr 22, 2005)

They had CLIF bars on sale for .37¢ and I couldn't buy them because they don't fit into my cut


----------



## BiggerNstronger (Apr 22, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> Occasionally GNC has good sales. Just remember NEVER EVER buy anything there at retail price. And I don't mean just retail price, I mean THEIR retail price. Unless it has a third markdown, it's too expensive




I have an example.   I was in GNC a couple of weeks ago checking on what fatburners they may have.   They had HotRox, 56 caps for $72.00.   I bought TWO bottles of this same product for $45.00 SHIPPED 2 weeks before this.     Another one is the EAS Myoplex shakes, dont remember the price exactly but their "case" was almost a $100...if you shop around you can find it for around 55-60 dollars.            YES, they do have some sales occasionally but ALWAYS check around first, GNC prices are very easy to beat.


----------



## jh225 (Apr 24, 2005)

GNC is not always a rip off.....I picked up a 5lb container of O.N. 100% Whey during the Gold card days a few weeks ago. Paid $24 OUT THE DOOR!!

It was on sale for around $30 minus the 20% and the price came down to $24. Can't beat that with a big ass stick.


----------



## Island Roots (Apr 24, 2005)

To give an example of how (99% of the time) GNC is overpriced; their Muscle Milk runs $41.95 for a 2lb container.  On Amazon.com, the same container is $19.99.

I've actually found Amazon.com to be the best place so far to get supplements.  They usually match or just barely beat other places such as Bulknutrition.


----------



## Kooljay (Apr 24, 2005)

GNC's products are expensive but one way to beat that is to items marked-down, have them set back until gold card week, then buy at an addditional 20 percent discount.


----------



## luke69duke69 (Apr 26, 2005)

Ah... gotta start marking my calender for those first seven days...


----------

